# Cuckoo's nest (yes, the movie!)



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Boy, as this been a bad week for me. My stress is really high and I'm so frustrated I feel like I'm going to explode. My IBS is acting up, but strangely I'm not C and I don't have D. I'm just extremely loose, extremely often, which isn't normal for me. My stomach has felt like #### on and off all week. I know it's just from the stress, but I'm having trouble controlling it. My wedding is in June and I still haven't found a job yet to help pay the wedding bills. I've been looking since September and I'm completely frutstrated. Here at home we have a blended family and things aren't going smoothly. We are having finacial problems since I can't find work and that makes me feel guily. My fiance is getting extremely worried about money and that adds to my anxiety. I have officialy flown over the cuckoo's nest.Sorry, I just needed to whine. I'm feeling really down despite my anti-D's and I'm just having trouble bouncing back. I just needed to talk about it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Honey - you are NOT alone I promise. I had a terrible day on Friday - and thats after I've been given the all clear after a round of tests. Woke at 4.00am and felt dead low and restless at the same time.Preparing for a wedding is a stressful time - ours was like a 3-ring circus (back in 1987 - god how ancient am I!!!!) - if I was doin' it now it'd be me, our Paul, the kids and the dog on a beach in the Lake District I tell you. Try and keep it dead low key and I'm sure you'll enjoy it all the more without spending a bloody fortune.Try and look after yourself too - I'm not belittling money worries (god knows we've had them in our time too) but its most important to be well and happy - you'll find a job I'm sure in time.You take care - we are always here!!Sue xxxxx


----------

